# steam cleaner



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi
Has anyone bought this steam cleaner if so what are they like 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STEAM-STE...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item5890767a91

Ben


----------



## will3232 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just a heads up mate, there is no link in your post so nobody will know which steam cleaner you mean


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

cheers mate blonde moment lol


----------



## st3blue (Dec 30, 2006)

They have sold quite a few, guess no one from this site has one.


----------



## minipickup (Mar 17, 2012)

This steamer looks very similar to the one on the other thread, it looks like a newer version. I bought one of the other ones and it looks to have the same tools and fitments and a similar spec.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I have one of those (expect mine is called a steam dynamo, same thing) and its great for the money.


----------



## st3blue (Dec 30, 2006)

Also seen this one ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-5L-COMPACT-MULTI-PURPOSE-STEAM-CLEANER-FREE-GIFTS-/160608027544?pt=UK_HomeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item2564fc0398


----------

